# Neues Browsergame



## Kagaru (8. Juni 2010)

http://www.finalgenesis.com/

Auf jeden fall mal anmelden 

ist ein neues Browsergame und macht richtig fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der speed sowie die Ress Produktion sind einfach nur gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt mal meinungen zu dem game posten wenn ihr mal reingeschaut habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die neue Version ist jetzt seid mehr als ner woche online ,

Natürlich braucht jedes neue game bisl zeit bis es sich komplett entwickeln kann ,a ber dazu braucht es Spieler die anregungen geben können .
nur so kann es Perfektioniert werden .

Einfach mal draufgehen durchlesen was am anfang steht und schauen wies euch gefällt ,)

über meinungen wäre ich sehr froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Dave


----------

